# Passed PE - My thanks to this group



## tobeeepe (Jun 27, 2007)

I just got back from a month long trip overseas, and found the letter with the good news that I have passed PE Exam!!!!!

My thanks to you all for the help I received from this group.

-tobeeepe


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2007)

tobeeepe said:


> I just got back from a month long trip overseas, and found the letter with the good news that I have passed PE Exam!!!!!
> My thanks to you all for the help I received from this group.
> 
> -tobeeepe


Congrats tobeeepe!

It's a good feeling isn't it? It was a huge relief when i opened my letter too.

I think the best way to say thanks is to stick around and help the next EE group who are taking the test in October!


----------



## tobeeepe (Jun 29, 2007)

Platinum said:


> Congrats tobeeepe!It's a good feeling isn't it? It was a huge relief when i opened my letter too.
> 
> I think the best way to say thanks is to stick around and help the next EE group who are taking the test in October!


----------



## tobeeepe (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree Platinum. I will be around to answer any questions!

Regards,

tobeeepe


----------



## singlespeed (Jun 29, 2007)

Platinum said:


> I think the best way to say thanks is to stick around and help the next EE group who are taking the test in October!



This is exactly the kind of attitude that makes this board the best of the rest. Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2007)

singlespeed said:


> This is exactly the kind of attitude that makes this board the best of the rest. Congratulations to you both!


Nothing to add.


----------



## pete25 (Jul 9, 2007)

tobeeepe said:


> I just got back from a month long trip overseas, and found the letter with the good news that I have passed PE Exam!!!!!
> My thanks to you all for the help I received from this group.
> 
> -tobeeepe



tobeeepe

What did you use to study and prepare for the exam? Do you have an opinion on the MGI course for the EE PE?

Thanks

Peter


----------

